# Bed Designs



## fraser (23 May 2012)

Hi,

I am looking to make a new double bed for my house. At the very beginning of design stage at the moment, which tonight has involved looking for some inspiration on the internet-searching for some ideas etc. There is so much rubbish about! For every bed that I think hmm thats OK, there are 100 terrible ones. I am leaning towards one with a head and bottom frame of some sort, but also quite interested in low beds. 

Does anyone have any ideas or links to anywhere where I can get some inspiration please?!

Thank you


----------



## deserter (23 May 2012)

If you like lower beds try looking at oriental/futon style beds. Futon doesn't actually mean cheap folding bed, Japanese Futons seldom fold into chairs.


----------



## marcros (23 May 2012)

I would start in a showroom somewhere. See what you like, take some pics. Narrow your search for plans from there.


----------



## worsley947 (24 May 2012)

Try on fine woodwokings web site you can buy plans on there
Dave


----------

